# Help with Accountant/Lawyer



## 7even (May 23, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I have recently moved to Dubai from Australia and I need some pretty advanced and specialised tax advice, don't worry I'm not expecting to get it over this forum but I was wondering if anyone could give me a referral.

I am looking for an international taxation specialist (Accountant or Lawyer) who has a good knowledge of taxation on international investments, particularly property.

I'm not sure if this information already exits in the threads but it would probably benefit many uses if we could get a list going of contacts who specialise in this area relating to different countries.

Thanks in advance 

7even


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There are a number of professional tax advisors who are members of the forum and some of them advertise in the Classified sections of the forum. You could start there and see if any of them meet your needs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

